# Lilo & Stitch



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I took the kids to see this one Friday night and just had a great time. I was absolutely left rolling in the aisles a few times and the story was even a bit touching. 

It's not Disney's most magical movie (it might even be a little contrived), but it is so fun and hilarious, you won't care. The Stitch character is great, but Lilo actually manages to steal the show for much of the movie. I haven't laughed that hard at a movie in a long while. I give it my total recommendation. :righton:

If you like Ren and Stempy, you'll like Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

whoops-didn't see this thread before i posted in the other...
as emily litela used to say..."nevermind"...lol


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

mosquitoes, an endangered species! Death to the aliens!!!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm even tempted to check this movie out. I liked Max Keeble's Big Move, so maybe this will be another successful Disney movie to win me over.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

How old should the kids be to see this one?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

from 6 to 60...as they used to say at the circus


----------

